# NEW ACER 5738 notebook



## damngoodman999 (May 9, 2009)

*ACER 5738* affordable for Rs 36500/-


Hi guyz 

i just purchased this laptop yesterday blazing speed laptop i've just installed 3 OS in a laptop XP,VISTA ultimate,FEDORA 8 still the laptop is good on the GO ... with DDR3 RAM 

But its not gaming laptop it comes with intel grafix media accelerator 4500MHD ,, middle age games u can play,,,  not the 2007 & up games 

But those want only speed installing and uninstalling frequently the OS they can choose this laptop computer... 

i have using this laptop as only for linux and vista,,, to use multiple softwares , i mainly use this laptop for traveling , browsing & studying ,, next i have to go to job
 so its just a good laptop for those carry day by day not very bulky its weights 2.2Kgs includes battery .

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/9193/lap1.jpg
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/lap1.jpg/1/w1600.png

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/2705/lap2.jpg
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/lap2.jpg/1/w1600.png

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/8172/lap3m.jpg
*img15.imageshack.us/img15/lap3m.jpg/1/w1600.png

its very slim ,, new laptop launched on apr09 ,,hit the market in may 09


configuration 



Intel Core2 Duo processor T6400 (2 MB L2 cache, 2 GHz, 800 MHz FSB, 35 W) supporting Intel 64 architecture
3GB RAM
320GB SATA Hard disk drive
DVD R/W
Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium (Service Pack 1)
Mobile Intel GM4500MHD Express Chipset
Wireless LAN,Ethernet,Bluetooth
15.6-inch HD 1366×768 pixel resolution,16:9 aspect ratio Acer CineCrystal TFT LCD
Webcam
HDMI
5-in-1 card reader, supporting Secure Digital (SD) Card,MultiMediaCard (MMC), Memory Stick (MS), Memory Stick PRO (MS PRO), xD-Picture Card (xD)
Lithium ion 6 cell battery
1 Year international warranty
Carry case

its very affordable ,, i think dell is going to change some prices for inspiron and the studio 


PROS :- 



wonderfull keypad & touch pad -- floating keypad
wi-fi connect range is increased
5.1ch dobly surround sound
very light and slim -- 2.2 kgs
15.6 inch nice screen HD resolution -- not like HD but better than inspiron screen
fingerprint reader
Bettery saver -- 4 hours of backup

CONS:- 


GPU is down for such huge config
speaker sound is horrible
settings are difficult to start

Finally i can say .. acer did a good job on the affordable laptop with powerful config but worst GPU , im not intend to play but those want to play games dont choose this laptop ,, those want to carry over and tough typing can use this laptop ...

PRICE including tax & carry case => 35600/- 

THANK YOU


----------



## gurujee (May 9, 2009)

looks great..better than my old 4720

but u call 2.2kg, light !


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 9, 2009)

Ya its money worth ,, but they had a decent GPU then it would be gr8


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 9, 2009)

amazing....a gud vfm lappy!!! For 35600/- this lappy is a best bang for bucks


----------



## saqib_khan (May 9, 2009)

Congo buddy, nice buy.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 9, 2009)

thanks saqib_khan !!


----------



## Coool (May 13, 2009)

Cute lappy Congo & Please post tumbnails from next time onwards


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 13, 2009)

^^ ya i just copied the thumbnail url , but its changed !!


----------



## cool.aquarian (Jun 14, 2009)

A Big doubt of mine is about the support of Acer in India..
And opinion of Acer reliability from genuine owners...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2009)

Great purchase. congrats man.


----------



## PraKs (Jun 15, 2009)

Techtree review says it Desktop Replacement.

How do u feel floating keypad ? Is it good while typing ?

They call it 5.1 Dolby speakers but sounds too bad. Would prefer Acer 4730z


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 15, 2009)

For gamers Dont go for 5738 , but if u need powerful Notebook PC only speed in browsing & other graphical load softwares

Floating Keypad is Best feature i saw in the 5738 , its very easy to type


----------



## R2K (Jun 19, 2009)

congo......great deal


----------



## Jarajesh (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi i am also planning to buy this laptop. does this play HD videos. can u test and let me know .we had some HD video trailer in digit 8th anniversary dvd. please visit the link
*www.digital-digest.com/articles/PC_Blu-ray_HD_DVD_Ready_page2.html download the cyberlink tool and run it on your machine can you post the screenshot here. I want to buy the 5738G if 5738 does not play HD video. Can you help me in making the decision


----------



## wealthyminds (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought this laptop today.. Rs. 33k inclusive of taxes and a cool backpack (Linux OS). Got a USB Mouse free too!

Bought this from Acer Mall, Bannerghatta Road (Same guy has a Jayanagar Acer Mall too).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

^^^ Congrats see the Backup of the laptop !! u ll get 4hrs when not using Big appl !!!


----------



## wealthyminds (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn Good Man!! 4 hours of backup is too good.. 

I mainly intend to use laptop for client calls (skype), sending reports and emails only.. So 4 hrs is achievable i guess..

I had an acer laptop previously which i bought 4 years ago.. My experience with it was very bad, still i went ahead with this coz the reviews are good, i've heard that now Acer has evolved with much better components to ensure an optimum user experience.

Thanks!

PS: Is it possible to connect this laptop to a TV? Laptop has VGA and HDMI Ports.. And my regular colour TV supports only A/V cable..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

I dint see abt connecting the laptop to TV , but u can get the connector , its light weight from the previous acer ??

The keypad is best !!


----------



## vamsikatta (Sep 4, 2009)

I want to buy a netbook for the purpose of running programming languages (c,c++,php,python,ruby,java etc) Can you give an advice on which netbook is suitable for this purpose?


----------



## dextervardhan (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello Guys! I've planned to buy a new Acer laptop... 5738G... It's got AMD Turion™ X2 dual-core processor RM-75 (1 MB L2 cache, 2.20 GHz, DDR2 800 MHz, 35 W) / AMD M780G Chipset / ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4570 with 512 MB dedicated VRAM / 3 GB DDR2 RAM / 15.6" HD / DVD Writer/ 320 GB HDD / BlueTooth/ MultiCard Reader / Gigabit LAN / WebCam/ 4 x USB Ports / Dolby Stereo Speakers/HDMI/ Fingerprint Reader etc. But many of my friends scoff me for choosing Acer. They accuse that Acer's got the worst build quality, and that it crashes too often. I've got 3 extra choices- HP DV61211AX (or) HP DV1110AX (or) Dell Studio 15. I'm utterly confused on choosing the right lappy. Please show me a way outta this maze.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

I bought Acer 5738G... it is very fast......


----------



## mkmkmk (Oct 31, 2009)

congrats man


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 1, 2009)

dextervardhan said:


> Hello Guys! I've planned to buy a new Acer laptop... 5738G... It's got AMD Turion™ X2 dual-core processor RM-75 (1 MB L2 cache, 2.20 GHz, DDR2 800 MHz, 35 W) / AMD M780G Chipset / ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4570 with 512 MB dedicated VRAM / 3 GB DDR2 RAM / 15.6" HD / DVD Writer/ 320 GB HDD / BlueTooth/ MultiCard Reader / Gigabit LAN / WebCam/ 4 x USB Ports / Dolby Stereo Speakers/HDMI/ Fingerprint Reader etc. But many of my friends scoff me for choosing Acer. They accuse that Acer's got the worst build quality, and that it crashes too often. I've got 3 extra choices- HP DV61211AX (or) HP DV1110AX (or) Dell Studio 15. I'm utterly confused on choosing the right lappy. Please show me a way outta this maze.



u're buying the wrong laptop..
the best for u would be hp dv6 2005ax.
have bought it.. & its gr8.
it has amd turion II + ati radeon hd4650


----------



## hell_in_town (Jan 20, 2010)

hey guys 
i am planning to buy acer 5738G
tell me about this lappy. pros and cons.
or there is any other option.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 26, 2010)

No.. get the new Dell Inspiron 14 or 15. They have the new Core i3 and i5 processors..


----------

